# IF YOU COULD HAVE ONE FISH IN THE WORLD



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SO WHAT FISH WOULD IT BE?..REASONABLE PLEASE.SOMETHING THATS HOUSEABLE..DON'T WANT TO HEAR BLUE WHALE...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think a giant black ghost knife fish









i just wanna see one not actually hae one :laugh:

i would have to choose a giant wolf fish like mine









or a giant rhom


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I would go for a 20"+ manny.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres mine

Coelacanth


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Heres mine
> 
> Coelacanth


 what is that thing

looks kinda like a giant pleco


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Do a google search on it


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

they are a fish that were supposed to be extinced i read that in national geo.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I would have a 20 inch bright yellow piraya....that would be a site


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

a Sunfish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a lemon shark


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oh

the supposedly non-exsitent cold water piranha

i know there is one but the goverment is just covering it up


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Kory said:


> a Sunfish


WTF is that??!!?! Is that a real fish? It looks like one of those ghosts in the haunted houses in Super Mario Bros.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Getting the fish wouldn't be a problem, finding a small lake to keep it in would be the hard part. True Gator Gar


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

LETS SEE IF JUDAZZZ KNOWS WHAT THIS IS?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

a monster RHOM or a monster jaguar


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > a Sunfish
> ...


 lol it's a salt water sunfish and yeah there real.

Now that you mention it they do kind of look like the ghosts on mario bros lol


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> LETS SEE IF JUDAZZZ KNOWS WHAT THIS IS?


 It's a Chaetodontoplus conspicillatus. Oh sh*t I'm not Judazz though sorry :bleh:


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i would get some type of reff shark


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

PUFFERS! And even MORE Puffers! I want to own all of them. I will soon.


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

Already got what I would want most, channa barca.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Giant Manta Ray:



























Eagle Spotted Ray:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

a blue and red aro, similar to apicture that boomersub put on here a while bck, or i would love a a huge oscar or a porcupine puffer


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> PUFFERS! And even MORE Puffers! I want to own all of them. I will soon.


 does your puffer look like that man









cause i know where you got that pic i have the same one


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

why would you want anything else if you coudl own the king of aquarium fish, Platinum Arowana


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> why would you want anything else if you coudl own the king of aquarium fish, Platinum Arowana


 i want pics


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > why would you want anything else if you coudl own the king of aquarium fish, Platinum Arowana
> ...


 Here you go Lu


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

another


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont like them

i only like silvers cause the fin runs the whole length of the body


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

A red blue base aro that boomersub posted or that Platinum aro. OR An Ogon High Quality full grown Platinum koi.....tehyre like blinding theyre so beautiful.

But most of all, probably a bull shark in a lake or a 18,000g filled with white tip and black tip reef sharks.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > PUFFERS! And even MORE Puffers! I want to own all of them. I will soon.
> ...


 Yes, exactly like him. Lazy ass mofo though, stays in the same spot and moves around like twice a day. But he is my son and I must take care of him.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

This.

-PK


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Man that's such a beautiful fish. But is it healthy for the fish to have a thumb jabbing its eye?

How much you think that'll go for Boomer?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

now that i moved my wolf fish i ahve a tank open

i just have to decide wether or not to get a new paintball gun or a new arrowhead puffer

life is hard man


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> LETS SEE IF JUDAZZZ KNOWS WHAT THIS IS?


 I have to agree with you on the Conspicuous Angel i.e. 
(Chaetodontoplus conspicillatus)

If I had 2 grand to fork out for one of those I would have one in my Marine tank for sure!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nah you can get them for $1,500 lol

Price on them


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Already own it, if not this I'd really be happy with a Australian Lungfish


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Oh, thats a Tropical gar in the above Pic


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Draco: That eagle spotted ray is off the charts. It may have jumped to the top of my list.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Already own it, if not this I'd really be happy with a Australian Lungfish


 Come on Poly what your really want is a Coelacanth


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i would also say a asian aro probably the blue one shown above that is awesome.
i will stick to the green i am getting though
dixon


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

an aggressive Elong.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

NIKE said:


> a monster RHOM or a monster jaguar :nod:


 this jag

















or a bigger version of it....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Already own it, if not this I'd really be happy with a Australian Lungfish


 i thought that they were illegal

i now think that i would want a jag to


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

MIDAS, MIDAS, MIDAS, MIDAS


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Already own it, if not this I'd really be happy with a Australian Lungfish
> ...


 the author of this post said 'within reason' though


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Oh, thats a Tropical gar in the above Pic


 you would have liked the lake next to my house

it had a ton of gars in the lake

i mean every kind of gar lived in that lake


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh within reason....those reef sharks would be hard to house but can be done...but within a more realistic grasp.

Behold! A PLATINUM KOI!!

Sure a platinum aro is hot but check the king of the original show fish!










LOOK!! I would give my left nut for this one! A long finned Ogon quality Platinum butterfly!










Diff. butterfly platinum.










Ginrin and plain vanill


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the koi is awesome

how common are they?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

These are all Ogon(high quality) and depending where you look arent very common...you can always get the cheap butterfly but that particular long finned one is like 14" and is selling for $525 the others are about 30-50 dollars cheaper


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Diff. butterfly platinum.


 Or definately a good spray paint job.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

no offense but it looks dead and it just rotted till it turned white :laugh:

those are nice but i think an albino betta fish would be kooler


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Kory said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Already own it, if not this I'd really be happy with a Australian Lungfish
> ...


 Oh very much so, but within reason I'll aim low


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Diff. butterfly platinum.
> ...


 Er, you can tell by the fins alone....but theyre so beautiful....and all gol gold are amazing too.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i wish i cauld find a pic of a 2 and a half feet black ghost knife fish


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Come on now raf! It cant be. No one can just have ONE FISH!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Come on now raf! It cant be. No one can just have ONE FISH!


 i know


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i had a platinum aro before i loved it but this is my dream


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

and these guys are one of my favorite outta all fish that i could get or afford i have about half a dozen of these guys and the ultimate dream is one day have a breeder pair

hi-fin blue diamond


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i went fishing off the coast of Balboa and i saw about 10 or so giant sunfish... im guessing when i was looking down they were approx 6-8 feet in length... and if you look closely, they are mainly a tall fish, not lengthy....

My choice of fish to house is Channa Macropeletes (red stripe snakehead) or a full size tiger oscar... which i have both, but i want to see them full grown.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i would get a couple of hammerheads, or some barracudas


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

actually a nice dolphine or a killer whale dont sound too bad. Of course sw rays are neat too.


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

i can't just pick one fish..... so i'll pic one tank.........
a huge tank full of adult pairs of these, these, these, these, and of course some blue dolphins (i couldn't find a pic so go with your imagination)


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

this


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

a dozen pike that would be awsome or maybe a king mackeral which i caught last marh break while deep sea fishing ill post a pic later but i would need a large pool for that fish


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

gona grow my babes up and have my shoal of rpb's and keep em til the day they die OF NATURAL COSES i think it would be awsome to ahve ths smae fish for like 20 years ,


----------



## NeoMike (Feb 29, 2004)

barracuda


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

a big ass manuelli, this one could easily take a rabbit for a snack







------------------------->>>>>>>


----------

